# Нестабильность ШОП, обморок



## Рушан (20 Авг 2017)

Здравствуйте! Мне 21 год. В 9 лет впервые потерял сознание. Поставили диагноз ВСД с синкопальными состояниями и нестабильность в сII - с III двигательном сегменте. В 19 лет нестабильность ШОП с3-с4, с4-с5, с5-с6 до 3мм. Сделал обследования:
МРТ -локальное расширение субархноидальных ликворных пространств.
Цветовое дуплексное сканирование внечерепных отделов брахиоцефальных артерий и Транскраниальная допплерография артерий визилевого круга без патологий.
Симптомы: мушки перед глазами пожизненно, красные глаза, сердцебиение быстрое и сильное при нормальном АД (не всегда), не часто пульсирующая длительная головная боль.
После физической нагрузки: жжение и покалывание в области шеи, бессонница, повышенное чсс, мышцы шеи в напряжении
Иногда возникает предобморочное состояние и еще реже теряю сознание. Обычно после бега, но не обязательно, при наклоне головы онемение некоторых участков головы, частая зевота, несильный тремор головы.
Лучше себя чувствую когда пью циннаризин и сплю в конкретной позе, даже после незначительной физической нагрузки ухудшается состояние, кажется что после ношения ортопедического воротника становится хуже, при родах была получена травма шеи.
Прошу вас посоветуйте какие стоит сделать обследования, как можно избавиться от этой болезни
Предполагаю что у меня моментами возникает спазм позвоночной артерии, может сдавливаются нервные стволы симпатической нервной системы. (может быть такое?)
Плохо всю жизнь, буду благодарен любым советам

Многое зависит на какой сплю подушке и в какой позе, после пробуждения шея не всегда и не сильно болит, а другие вышеупомянутые симптомы присутствуют


----------



## La murr (21 Авг 2017)

@Рушан, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
Как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Авг 2017)

Необходимо выполнить рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и вновь УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи. Результаты обследований выложить на Форуме.


----------



## Рушан (22 Авг 2017)




----------



## AIR (22 Авг 2017)

Рушан написал(а):


> Плохо всю жизнь, буду благодарен любым советам


Тут не советы нужны, а мануальный терапевт, имеющий достаточный уровень знаний (весьма высокий) по данной патологии, опыт работы (достаточно большой) с подобными проблемами, владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.. 
На рентгеновских снимках видны достаточно выраженные нарушения шейного отдела, особенно кранио-вертебрального перехода... Это вполне может давать подобную симптоматику...


----------



## Рушан (23 Авг 2017)

Порекомендуйте пожалуйста какие стоит принимать препараты. (иногда бывает несильный тремор)
Приблизительно через какое время почувствую улучшение посещая мануального терапевта?
Где-то слышал что мануальная терапия противопоказана при нестабильности ШОП.
Есть ли альтернативные способы решения этой проблемы помимо мануальной терапии?

Стоит ли сделать МРТ шейного отдела?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Авг 2017)

@Рушан, Вам доктор Рудковский дал исчерпывающие рекомендации. Если не поняли - ещё раз прочтите то, что он пишет в Вашей теме.


----------



## Рушан (23 Авг 2017)

Ясно, спасибо


----------

